# 30 Gallon Female Betta Tank



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my tank.

30 Gallon Breeder
Jager 150W Heater
Eheim 2213 Canister Filter
Philips 30W and Marine-Glo 30W bulbs in a shop ballast
Fake Decor and Plants

Female Betta's and Bumble Bee Gobies

It's still a slow progress to converting into a planted tank. Currently looking for some ADA Amazonia in the area and a T5 Lighting set-up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh there they are!  Lots of nips.. typical girls. lol

How long have they been together? Are they calmer than when you first started?


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea haha. Can't really help with the nipping until I get more money (more hiding spaces). They have been together for about 3 months now. They are still a little tempermental but a lot calmer since I've first introduced them to each other.

How are yours?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had mine for about 2 years or so but I had an issue with a disease that cropped up. I couldnt seem to cure it...

I have two of Kats girls in a densely planted tank that are doing very well  They are siblings so I hope they stay nice. (who knows with bettas lol)


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

2 years eh? That's good. Funny you talk about dieseases, I just isolated 2 females from my tank not more than 30 mins ago (ich/ick). I don't know how to cure it =(

I have a general idea and I hope it goes alright.

10 Gallon withhood and CF light, just regular spiral flourescent light bulbs.
Red Sea Nano Filter
50W Heater at 81 degrees
Air line with check valve, pumping air very slowly, so not to create a current

Meds:
2 Teaspoons of Salt
1 Teaspon of Melafix
1 Teaspoon of Pimafix
1/2 Teaspoon of Betta Conditioner
Fresh Indian Almond Leaf just to calm those meds down a bit


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Raising the temperature a bit will help too. Do it in both tanks, and it will kill the ich before it is able to spread. (80 F)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan  They might have gotten it from stress.. dealing with the pecking order of bettas can be an issue. Esp. for the smaller ones on the bottom of the totem pole. 

Be very careful with the melafix, sometimes it causes some breathing issues with fish like betta and gourami. (its still a huge debate) I love the stuff but just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice you guys. 

Good news. The Ich seems to be going away. The spots are getting smaller and dissappearing. Both tanks are at 82 now. That's what I usually keep my tanks at to keep these kind of dieseases at bay.

Thanks for the heads up about the Melafix. 

I'm going to head out now (might go to Menagerie, been hearing a lot of good things about them) and check on them later tonight, but for now they seem do be doing a lot better than yesterday


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread, hoping your fish pull through the ich. How does one tell the difference which one is a female and a male betta. I would like to set one up as well, bettas are such beautiful fish, like water peacocks.


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the concern, they seem to be doing very well.

The differences between a male and female are extremely easy to tell. A male will have longer fins like in Ciddian's signature and females will have shorter fins like in my tank pictures.

Here's a tricky Bettta though.

There are Betta's called Plakats, you usually don't have to worry about these ones in Canada because they are a special category of Betta which are either shipped from somewhere or you can only get them from a breeder. Anyways,The male and females have roughly the same size finnage. If you can't tell just by looking at their fins you can spot the oviposter which is a white dot in between the ventral fins (2 front fins) and in front of the anal fin (bottom fin).

Here is a link to which I learned most of my Betta knowledge, too bad she doesn't live in Canada, once you see her Betta's you'll see what I mean.

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp


----------

